# Why do I always end up with the Y-ists?!



## LadyFlynt (Sep 7, 2005)

Can someone help me respond to this? This was posted publically, I just need help in my response. I already went over the God and God the OT idol's name with her. Also she told another woman that she had never met ANYONE who could understand Galatians and that you had to read about Moses to get anything from it.  I need a worthy response as she is pushing this on a forum that is for mother's...not for theology. So it needs to be intelligient and to the point to hopefully get her to go think for a bit. So far, I think I will point out that God did not really speak any specific language (he created ALL languages in my thinking) Here is her basis in thinking:

I understand what you're saying about 'see' and 'si'. But that is not quite
the same as what we are talking about here. The reason is that the language
that was spoken by our Father, Y'shua, and the messengers/angels in
scripture (both Old and New Testsaments) is Hebrew. It is possible that
Y'shua spoke Aramaic, but more likely that He spoke Hebrew.

English wasn't even a language at the time of the compilation of the Bible,
so the word 'God' that we say only existed as the name of a false god. And,
in fact, that is most likely where the name comes from, according to
etymologists. So English-speaking people began to refer to the Most High by
a title (instead of His name) that happened to be the name of a pagan diety.
And we have carried on the tradition passed down by our fathers.

The Hebrew word 'Elohim' (which is translated 'God') actually means 'mighty
ones' and is translated into several different English words. Although it
is not the name of the Almighty, it is also not the name of any false god,
where the name 'Gawd' (pronounced 'God') is.

>>>Ask any Jewish person and they will say "the Lord our God".<<<

Yes, the Jews refer to Him as 'Adonai elohaynu'. They are also breaking the
third commandment when they do this, though out of ignorance because of
millinia of false teachings. They have replaced the true name of the
Creator, YHWH, with the title 'Adonai'. What scripture actually says is
'YHWH elohaynu', or 'YHWH our mighty one'. It uses His true name (the way
scripture instructs us to call on Him) and adds a title of respect and awe.

As for the word 'ignorance' that I used...I did not use that in a derogatory
manner, but in the same manner that Peter used it while speaking about the
death of Y'shua and that Paul used it when speaking to the highly
philosophical Athenians.

(Act 3:17) And now, brethren, I wot that through ignorance ye did it, as did
also your rulers.

(Act 17:30) And the times of this ignorance God winked at; but now
commandeth all men every where to repent:



It is never my intention to insult people, but I don't have a problem with
insulting people's 'dearly held beliefs', especially when those beliefs are
based on tradition. The names we use in Christianity for the Father and Son
are based on tradition only, not scripture, although they are written that
way in many of our English Bibles. The names we use for the Father stems
from Jewish tradition and the name we use for the son stems from Greek
tradition, but they are still traditions on which the light is beginning to
shine in our lifetime. I am just trying to share truth, not insult people.

There are some people who want a closer relationship with Him and believe
that there is more intimacy involved when calling on someone'e true name. I
am one of those and there may be several on this list who are also, but
wouldn't know this information if I had kept quite about it. Anyone who
chooses to ignore it has that option, but the information I have given was
never intended to offend. If it has offended, I ask for forgiveness for
offending a brother, but I stand firm behind the message.

I am pasting the quote I made about ignorance here for the sake of anyone
who didn't see how I posted it and might get upset all over again by what
has been written here by you or I.

"It's also important to know His true name because scripture tells us that
salvation comes only through His name and that we are to be baptized in His
name. I'm not saying that people over the centuries who have used the name
'Jesus' are not saved because, once again, YHWH has given us grace in our
ignorance. But the time is here and the message is going out about the true
names and the names of false gods, so we, in this time are accountable for
what we know."

Btw, I'm also not saying that people today who are being saved and baptized
in those names aren't saved, just that the time of awakening is here.

Blessings,
XXX

HELP?!


----------



## turmeric (Sep 7, 2005)

"There are some people who want a closer relationship with Him and believe that there is more intimacy involved when calling on someone'e true name. I am one of those and there may be several on this list who are also,..."

So now I have a good work I can perform to get God to love me more - I can call him by his correct name, as opposed to all you other carnal guys who only call him some other name in your language you read in your Bible...

It's also important to know *His true name* because scripture tells us that *salvation comes only through His name* and that we are to be baptized in His name. I'm not saying that people over the centuries who have used the name 'Jesus' are not saved..."

She'd best NOT be saying that.

"...Let it be known to you all, and to all the people of Israel, that *by the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth* whom you crucified, whom God raised from the dead, by Him this man stands here before you whole. This is the stone which was rejected by you builders, which has become the chief cornerstone. *Nor is there salvation in any other, for there is no other name under heaven given among men by which we must be saved* -Acts 4:10-12

[Edited on 9-7-2005 by turmeric]


----------



## biblelighthouse (Sep 7, 2005)

God is mentioned numerous times in Daniel 2-7. In 5:26, for example, the word "God" even seems to be used as a title or name. (Just look up the bunches of times the word "God" is used in those 6 chapters.) --- What's the significance? All 6 chapters were written entirely in Aramaic, not in Hebrew. So, was Daniel sinning by using some non-Hebraic title/name for God?


----------



## Poimen (Sep 8, 2005)

Ugh, what a bunch of nonsense. Jesus name in the NT Greek is actually 'iesus' Ought we to now call Him by that name? The name 'Christos' means anointed one. Ought we to now call Him by that name?


----------



## Robin (Sep 8, 2005)

Colleen,

This lady is into one of those YHWH cults. They are similar to Jehovah Witnesses thinking there is salvation only in the right name. There's more to it...but I think they stem out of the "Jewish roots" nonsense many evangellyfish are being snagged by.

Oy!



(Be careful....they can be quite vitriolic!)

Robin


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 8, 2005)

I had a barber that was one of these people. He talked to me about it for an hour one day after a hair-cut. I've been cutting my own hair ever since.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 8, 2005)

Well done good and faithful Gabe,
You choose truth above tresses, valor above vanity, steadfastness over style and conviction above coiffeur. I tip my hat to you.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm actually a bit familiar with these ppl. In fact, the guy that "led" us to the mennonites became a y-ist (I refuse to use the full term intentionally as I feel it profanes the intended name...particularly as it's being used here). I've also run into these ppl elsewhere online.

Because of all the word games, symantics, and "evidence" they throw out, I sometimes need help in my research as I haven't studied the languages much. Joseph gave me a bunch of ammo in that area on IM yesterday (thanks!). The one we knew personally went from radical trinitarianism, to pentacostal oness (not that he ever changed his stand, but his wife was oness), to y-ism and "twoness". I corner him in a convesation one time to finally admit that he really did believe in the trinity (I saw threw his exhaustive word games) and he end with that he "just doesn't like the term trinity". 

[Edited on 9-8-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------

